# Metro: Last Light Release im Januar 2012 laut Steam | Update: Jetzt nurnoch 2012



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

Steam zeigt auf der Seite des Spiels "Metro: Last Light" das Releasedatum an: Januar 2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Metro: Last Light on Steam


MfG
fac3l3ss

Update:
Steam hat es sich wohl anders überlegt, ein paar Minuten nach Sichtung wird nurnoch "2012" als Releasedatum angegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lunar19 (2. Januar 2012)

Schade, Januar wär toll gewesen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Schade, Januar wär toll gewesen...


 Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Januar 2012)

schade... trotzdem denk ich dass es noch im Q1 kommt, spätestens anfang Q2

hoffendlich wirds nicht so kurz wie Metro 2033


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Januar 2012)

Ich fand Metro 2033 gar nicht mal kurz. War beim ersten Durchgang knappe 9 Stunden dran, was für einen reinen SP Shooter meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade kurz ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich das Spiel nur wegen der Atmo mehrmals durchgezockt habe, was selten vorkommt. Sollte bei Last Light die Atmo auch wieder stimmen, bin ich mir sicher, dass mein Geld da sicher angelegt ist, unabhängig von der Spielzeit


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Januar 2012)

Mir egal wann es kommt, Metro wird eh gekauft


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Januar 2012)

ich hab ca 5-6 stunden gebraucht.. find ich meiner meinung nach zu kurz. 10 und mehr wär nice. 

habs auch mehrmals gespielt vorallem wegen des gameplays und der tollen grafik


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich fand Metro 2033 gar nicht mal kurz. War beim ersten Durchgang knappe 9 Stunden dran, was für einen reinen SP Shooter meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade kurz ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich das Spiel nur wegen der Atmo mehrmals durchgezockt habe, was selten vorkommt. Sollte bei Last Light die Atmo auch wieder stimmen, bin ich mir sicher, dass mein Geld da sicher angelegt ist, unabhängig von der Spielzeit


 Sehe ich auch so. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## XXTREME (2. Januar 2012)

Auf das Spiel freue ich mich wirklich "saumäßig" . Kann es wirklich kaum noch erwarten. Stalker 2 haben sie uns ja leider "geklaut" so wie es bis jetzt aussieht .


----------



## hfb (2. Januar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich hab ca 5-6 stunden gebraucht.. find ich meiner meinung nach zu kurz. 10 und mehr wär nice.


 
Als ich noch Schüler war hab ich auch so gedacht...

Ich hab noch so viel zum Durchspielen hier rumliegen, noch ein Top-Game mehr im Januar brauche ich gar nicht.
Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn es schon käme, aber wegen mir dürfen die sich auch Zeit lassen.


----------



## Snake7 (2. Januar 2012)

Habe auch noch einige Games zum durchspielen.
mal guggwn ob ich es im jan schaffe... .
Sieht im Moment eher nicht so aus.


----------



## Woiferl94 (3. Januar 2012)

Freue mich auch schon riesig drüber 
Allein wegen der Grafik gehört es schon gekauft, überhaupt in den Zeiten wo es eh fast nur Konsolenports gibt.


----------



## Dark Messiah (3. Januar 2012)

da kann man nix verkehrt machen. das ding wird wieder dermaßen gut! den vorgänger habe ich schon derbe gefeiert


----------



## Intelfan (3. Januar 2012)

hfb schrieb:


> Als ich noch Schüler war hab ich auch so gedacht...
> 
> Ich hab noch so viel zum Durchspielen hier rumliegen, noch ein Top-Game mehr im Januar brauche ich gar nicht.
> Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn es schon käme, aber wegen mir dürfen die sich auch Zeit lassen.



Oh ja das kenne ich.. xD

Wobei ich Metro den meisten anderen Spielen vorziehen würde.. Freue mich schon riesig darauf


----------



## kraehe123 (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn es so gut wird wie Metro2033;dan freue ich mich schon darauf , nur warte ich dieses mal mit dem kauf
ein paar tage länger.


----------



## Sand0r (3. Januar 2012)

Das würzige an der ganzen Sache ist ja nichtmal der Release-Termin des Spiels.  Metro Last Light ist doch als Launchtitel von Nvideas Kepler gedacht, wenn Steam jetzt ein Release für Metro LL hat, dann können wir in diesem Zeitraum auch mit den ersten Kepler-Karten rechnen.


----------



## massaker (3. Januar 2012)

Soll doch ein Kepler-Vorzeigetitel sein, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Können sich also ruhig mal Zeit lassen, denn was bring es wenn die besten Karten gerade mal 30 fps schaffen und man für 3DVision2 schon mal mindestens SLI-Gespann aus 2 Karten braucht - genau nichts, nur als Grafik-Demo für 90% der Gamer. Sollen lieber die Performance optimieren und das Spiel zum Kepler-Release raushauen ...und am besten als Bundle Option mit "Retail" Karten *träum* )

P.S.: 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke... think Kepler! *thumbsup*


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (3. Januar 2012)

Vorzeigetitel hin oder her - nur wegen PhysX eine neue Graka und dann noch ein Kepler ist semi-intelligent, denn Metro2033 sah auch ohne PhysX hervorragend aus. Und lief auch auf jeder vernünftigen DX11 GraKa... Ich freu mich einfach auf das Spiel, ob es nun noch diesen Monat kommt, oder nicht 
*http://sithoughts.mu.nu/*


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab beim ersten Durchlauf sicher so 10-15h drin verbracht.
Ist aber nix Neues, im Vergleich zu anderen lass ich mir da immer wesentlich mehr Zeit und schau mir wirklich alles super genau an, gerade wenn die Atmo passt und die Grafik wirklich gut ist. Ist ja beides der Fall bei Metro. Freu mich auch schon auf den neuen Teil


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich kommts erst nach Ivy Bridge. Dann hab ich nen neuen PC. Mit dem jetzigen hätte ich wohl wenig Spaß mit LL


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Januar 2012)

Also ich hoffe dass mir die Atmosphäre bisschen jene von Stalker 2 ersetzt.  Auch wenn an Stalker nix rankommt...

Ich sag mal umso früher es kommt umso besser, nur kein Bughaufen bitte 

Und es wäre schon toll wenn ich es beim ersten mal durchzocken auf meiner künftigen HD 7970 oder GTX 680 spielen könnte statt auf der lahmen 5870 

Edit: Physikx kann sich die Welt gerne behalten.


----------



## thommy96 (3. Januar 2012)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die neuen Nvidia High End Karten um es flüssig zu spielen.
Auf der GTX 580 wird es wohl auf maximal nicht richtig flüssig laufen, kennen wir ja von Metro 2033. 

Schade das Nvidia uns noch lange warten lässt, während ATI nächste Woche Montag schon die neuen schnellen Karten rausbringt


----------



## Klein_Babe (3. Januar 2012)

Ich konnte mit meiner Hardware Metro 2033 und Maximalen Details flüssig Spielen, mit einer 580 war das nicht möglich das habe ich auch festgestellt.


----------



## hfb (3. Januar 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Edit: Physikx kann sich die Welt gerne behalten.


 
Schön für dich dass du ohne auskommst. Ich schaffe das nicht. Und so nackt und leer und statisch wie andere Spiele im Vergleich zu Batman Arkham City sind will ich eigentlich gar nichts mehr ohne Physx spielen.


----------



## AeroX (4. Januar 2012)

Ich freu mich riesig drauf, der erste Teil war schon sehr geil meiner meinung nach!


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ich freu mich riesig drauf, der erste Teil war schon sehr geil meiner meinung nach!


 Sehe ich auch so 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (4. Januar 2012)

hfb schrieb:


> Schön für dich dass du ohne auskommst. Ich schaffe das nicht. Und so nackt und leer und statisch wie andere Spiele im Vergleich zu Batman Arkham City sind will ich eigentlich gar nichts mehr ohne Physx spielen.




Zweifelsohne sehen Spiele mit einer lebendigen Physik sehr gut aus. Problematisch finde ich hingegen eine herstellergebunde Physik, wie es bei PhysX der Fall ist.


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

Naja, in jedem business will ein Hersteller exklusive features für sich einstreichen um aus der Masser herauszustechen. ATI hatte damals auch dieses Truform, NV nicht, nur als Bsp.


----------



## hfb (4. Januar 2012)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Zweifelsohne sehen Spiele mit einer lebendigen Physik sehr gut aus. Problematisch finde ich hingegen eine herstellergebunde Physik, wie es bei PhysX der Fall ist.


 
Ich möchte diese Diskussion nicht zum xten Male anstossen, daher nur kurz:
Ohne Herstellerbindung würde Nvidia sicherlich kein Geld für die Entwicklung und Einbindung der Effekte ausgeben.
Dann hätte _niemand_ derartige Effekte, da sie den Entwicklern meist zu aufwendig sind. So 
profitieren wenigstens die NV-User.
Ein allgemeiner Standard wäre mir auch lieber, aber ob in dem speziellen Fall dadurch etwas besser werden würde?


----------



## HomeboyST (4. Januar 2012)

Freue mich sehr auf den neuen Teil.. ( Ein STALKER 2 wär mir zwar lieber ) 

Aber jetzt bin ich gerade dabei Metro 2033 für den neuen Teil mal durch zu spielen...  ( Habe auch nicht immer so viel Zeit ) 

Doch in 3D macht das richtig Laune... 

Gern auch wieder ne Sp Ed. mit Zubehör... Gern auch wieder mit diese Uhr... aber bitte in einer deutlich besseren Qualität.

EDIT:

Wenn Steam sagt Januar...  und im        Metro Last Light E3 Demo Trailer    bei 2:18 Min steht  Part II Coming Juli 28th
Was wird dann wohl stimmen ? 

Hier der Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvhxaKQSMUE


----------



## Sularko (4. Januar 2012)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Auf das Spiel freue ich mich wirklich "saumäßig" . Kann es wirklich kaum noch erwarten. Stalker 2 haben sie uns ja leider "geklaut" so wie es bis jetzt aussieht .


 
Ich warte lieber noch auf eine Aussage von GSC, bevor ich STALKER2 zu Grabe trage.


----------



## Fatalii (4. Januar 2012)

In dem Video geht es nur um die Gameplaytrailer. Es wurde angegeben, dass der 2. Teil des Trailer am 28.7 kommt und der dritte kam am 10.8.
Das hat aber mit der eröffentlichung des Spiels nicht viel zu tun.

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich sehr auf Last Light. Metro 2033 lässt sich nicht in diesen Mainstreamkram einordnen. Die Grafik war/ist 
beinahe Referenzwürdig und in etwa auf Crysisniveau. Ich habe für den SP das erste Mal knapp 10Std gebraucht und ich war
zu jeder Zeit gefesselt. Die Atmosphäre ist einzigartig und ich hoffe, dass Last Light sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch seinen
Vorgänger übertreffen kann.

Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass 4A Games die Engine überarbeitet hat und sie etwas effizienter arbeiten soll. Im gleichen Atemzug
sprach der Mitarbeiter des Studios davon, dass man diel Texturen und auch Effekte verbessert hat.
Es ist also damit zu rechnen, dass Metro Last Light in etwa die gleiche Grafikrechnenpower benötigt und dabei etwas besser aussieht.
Allein die Lichteffekte in Metro 2033 sind wunderschön. Die Szene zu Beginn, als Artjom und Khan die Treppe hinauflaufen lässt 
die Vorfreude auf Metro Last Light weiter steigen.

MfG


----------



## Lukystrike (8. Januar 2012)

DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Zweifelsohne sehen Spiele mit einer lebendigen Physik sehr gut aus. Problematisch finde ich hingegen eine herstellergebunde Physik, wie es bei PhysX der Fall ist.


 
Physix soll anscheinend auch auf ATI Karten laufen wenn du mal googlest wirst du feststellen das nVidia es ATI ermöglicht hat das zu implementieren aber sie habens es bis jetzt einfach nicht getan......

gut das ich ne Gefoorce hab 

Zum Game :

Freue mich auch riesig auf das Relase von Metro:Last Light. Ich fand nicht das der SP von Metro 2033 zu kurz war weil die Atmosphäre bombastisch gut war und ichs 3 mal gespielt hab: Normal,Ranger Easy und auf Ranger Hardcore


----------



## spionkaese (8. Januar 2012)

Lukystrike schrieb:


> Physix soll anscheinend auch auf ATI Karten laufen wenn du mal googlest wirst du feststellen das nVidia es ATI ermöglicht hat das zu implementieren aber sie habens es bis jetzt einfach nicht getan......
> 
> gut das ich ne Gefoorce hab
> 
> ...


 Gut das ich ne alte 8800 GTS habe, und nen 2ten PCIe Slot


----------

